# Gara Garayev (Qara Qarayev) 1918 - 1982



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

An Azerbaijani composer who studied under Dmitri Shostakovich.





















Path of Thunder - ballet


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Seven Beauties - ballet


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)




----------

